# Best Muay Thai Gyms in Thailand



## larrypage (Feb 16, 2017)

Any suggestions on finding the best Muay Thai gyms in Thailand? I have about 2 years experience (2-3 hours a week) in the US (California). There are so many mixed reviews it's hard to decide.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 17, 2017)

mate of mine just finished training here. He only had good things to say.

https://m.facebook.com/namsaknoimuaythaiofficial/

"My time in koh phangan is up for this time around. Met amazing people. Can't really speak enough volume of Namsaknoi family. Courteous, welcoming, humble people. Forget them being insanely gifted at what they do these people are genuine gems in a beautiful part of the world. To my friends at high level or curious in the art of Thai boxing, and those in between, honestly do yourself justice by spending time with these people. You will receive second to none teaching (as opposed to instruction) and you will be sorrounded by striving like minded individuals, in a beautiful environment."


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 17, 2017)

What time of year are you looking at going? How long are you going for? Are you only wanting to train MT or do you want to see the country too?

Thailand is hot. Especially in the summer it can still be in the upper 90s F at night-time. Personally, I think the best time to explore any part of Thailand is the winter. The weather is much more agreeable. If you go to Northern Thailand, such as Chiang Mai, it actually sits at a bit of altitude and is typically 5 - 10 degrees cooler. In Southern Thailand, like where Drop Bear mentioned, you will see a lot of Malay influence... in the speech, food, and culture. The three most southern provinces of Thailand you shouldn't go to. There have been more roadside bombs than Afghanistan and Iraq combined as it was originally its own nation that was given to Thailand by the British roughly 100 years ago. 30 or so years ago a strong resistance movement formed. Likewise, if you go to Northern Thailand, you will see a lot of Laotian influence. Thai and Laotian are already very close languages (think Portuguese and Spanish) but in that area, Isaan, its blended even more. Overall, it's a very tourist friendly country and you can always find English speaking folks to point you in the right direction.


----------



## EMT (Mar 1, 2017)

It really depends if you want to stay in Bangkok or outside of the capital. In Bangkok you'll find mostly a regular gyms while training camps are located outside of Bangkok (like famous Tiger Muay Thai in Phuket). If you want to stay longer you can sign up for a long-term contract (I know that you have this option when training in Master Toddy's gym) and then you'll be able to receive a student visa for six months or a one year.

Training  Muay Thai in Thailand


----------



## KangTsai (Mar 2, 2017)

kuniggety said:


> Thailand is hot.


It would be okay if it weren't for the steam-death humidity.


----------



## larrypage (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for the tips! I was thinking November 2017. Can someone share their thoughts on my theory: Some one recommended Sitpholek Gym in Pattaya Thailand and others recommended other gyms. I've ready mixed reviews on Sitpholek. Is their a single gym that is a best that no one can argue about being the best? I won't go to Sitpholek because some reviews said its not the best place unless you are long-term there or one of their top fighters. Thoughts?


----------

